# Probleme mit Schärfe



## Paddy2Fast (3. März 2008)

Hi!

Habe ein problem und zwar, bin ich grad an nem logodesign dran.
Dieses Logo wird mit der gd_lib auf Bilder dann eingebrannt. Unser altes Logo (.gif) sah auch super aus.

Habe mit CorelDraw nun ein neues gemacht welches auch wunderbar scharf ist. Exportier ich es, egal als was png oder gif (Ich muss es runterskalieren von 600 auf 150 pixel, aber schon beim exportieren) werden die striche "ratterig". Eingebrannt sieht das Logo miserabel aus.

An was liegt das? Das alte Logo ist ein .gif gewesen und "indiziert" irgendwie, sagt mir Photoshop.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## ink (3. März 2008)

Hmm, hast du vielleicht n Beispielbild?
So auf Anhieb würde ich sagen, dass die Striche einfach durch die
extreme Verkleinerung "abreißen".
Lösung könnte sein dass du die Strichstärke einfach erhöhst.
Ist nur mein erster Gedanke.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. März 2008)

HI,
was genau meinst du mir "ratterig"?.
Vielleicht hast du ja das Antialising beim Exportieren ausgeschaltet?
Und was die indizierten Farben angeht das kannst du hier nachlesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indizierte_Farben

Viele Grüße


----------

